# مشكلة عدم دخول مسنجر الياهو او الهوت



## الرائحة الذكية (18 فبراير 2007)

أخوتى لدى مشكلة ظهرت فجأة عندما افتح الماسنجر سواء الياهو او الهوت
لايفتح معى اطلاقا ولا اعرف سببا واضحا ولا توجد مشاكل فى الاتصال بالنت ولا اى شئ
ارجو افادتى​


----------



## Michael (19 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة


هذة المشكلة حصلت مع مينا قبل ذلك

وتوصلنا الى  الوقت الخاص بجهازك غير صحيح

فتاكدى من ظبط التاريخ لديكى 

وان لم تنجح تلك الطريقة اعلمنينى بالرسالة التى تظهر لكى عند محاولتك للدخول وان شاء الرب نجد لها حل 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 فبراير 2007)

الوقت عندى مضبوط جدا
ولكن مازالت المشكلة قائمة
ولا تظهر رسائل فى الياهو ولكن فى الهوت تظهر لى رسالة 
(تعذر الدخول الآن حاول لاحقا)​


----------



## Michael (19 فبراير 2007)

عندي مشكلة !!
Coptic Man 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9552

ساوصل موضوعك هذا لية كى يعلمك هو بالحل لانة عاصر المشكلة بنفسة وصار يدخل المنسجر عادى


واى سؤال او استفسار انا تحت امرك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (19 فبراير 2007)

*انا مريت بمشكلة شبيها فعلا يا ناردين*

*بس المشكلة كانت في مسنجر الهوت ميل فقط*

*اعتقد اني المشكلة عندك كدا في الوندز *

*يا اما محتاج اب ديت يا اما دخله فيروس بوظ ملفات*

*انصحك انك تعملي فورمات وتنزلي وندز جديد*

*ده الحل الاكيد*​


----------



## Michael (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كوبتك على النداء

وان شاء الله نقدر تحل مشكلة الرائحة الذكية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Scofield (28 فبراير 2007)

بواقع الخبرة و التجربة حيث ان شعري مشابش من فراغ:t33: 
اقول ان هناك 3 اسباب رئيسية
1-وجود برنامج حماية او جدار نارى يمنع البرامج من العمل
2-وجود تعارض فى البورت
3-وجود بروكسى فى الأنترنت اكسبلورر يمنع دخول الماسنجر و الياهو
جربى و قوليلى أيه النتيجة


----------



## Oscar (28 فبراير 2007)

*طب جربي تعملي ريموف للبرنامج *

واعمل يستارت للجها بعدها 

وتنزيلة من جديد ولو احسن كمان نزلى نسخة جديدة من على الموقع نفسه 

هنا احدث نسخة للمسنجير . ولو عوزه نسخة قبل ذلك موجوده فى نفس الصفحة من اسفل 

لتحميل البرنامج 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...F1-79EA-4066-8BA0-DDBED94864FC&displaylang=ar


----------



## micho_kaml (1 مارس 2007)

*أنا عارف الحل الأكيد بأذن الله لأن المشكلة دى كانت عندى من يومين وحلها هو أنك تفتحى ال MSN MESSENGER  ولو جه يعمل sign in دوسى cancel وبعد كده دوسى على كلمة tools فلى أعلى الصفحة وبعد كده أختارى options هتطلعك صفحة كبيرة أختارى من على الشمال اّخر حاجة connection بعد كده هتلاقى كلمة start فى نصف الصفحة دوسى عليها هتطلعلك صفحة جديدة فيها كلمة repair هتبقى بهتة وشوية لما تبان دوسى عليها بعد كدة دوسى على كلمة restart اللى تحت كلمة repair هيقوم المسنجر فاتح من جديد ولكن هذه المرة هيشتغل إن شاء الله وكمان الياهو أفتحيه وهتلاقيه أشتغل أبقى طمنينى.*
"غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله" (لوقا 18 : 27 )


----------

